# painting Khorne berserkers



## Nihmindu (Feb 11, 2009)

I am about to begin painting my newly assembled 'zerkers, but I was wondering if anyone had some good tips on doing so. Should I base coat them or could I just slap a coat of blood red onto them with a black ink wash?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Are you asking whether you should prime them or not prime them at all and put on blood red? I think you should prime them and put on some mechrite red, not blood red, and then highlight with blood red and orange after that.


----------



## Nihmindu (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes sorry I was asking whether I should prime them or not (and if so what color? white, black?) I wanted a deep red for there color since my DP and Rhino will be black I dont want them to stand out all crazy like on the field.


----------



## Punished (Feb 19, 2009)

Primed in flat black. My red is actually a mix of Scab Red, Red Gore and Black. I did not fully dry brush the armor per-say but I wanted to warn away paint look. The gold color is Burnished Gold and Tin Bitz mixed. 

Both of these mixes have some water added in as well.


----------

